# Question about RAM DDR2 1200 over DDR2 800



## Shelledfade (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a question regarding how much gain I'm going to get by using DDR2 1200 ram over DDR2 800 ram ( I currently have ddr2 800 ram). If I purchased ddr2 1200, would I notice a "noticeable" gain in performance while gaming over the ddr2 800 ram?

Board - ASUS p5q pro turbo *SPECS*:
FSB 1600/1333/1066/800 MHz
DDR2 1300/1200/1066/800/667

I have 8gigs of DDR2 800

My CPU is intel quad core Q9650 OC'd to 3.6ghz

I'm wondering if I purchased DDR2 1200 ram how much difference would the performance be over ddr2 800 with my CPU staying at 3.6ghz? Would there be any difference at all?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

While there may be an infitisimal gain, not worth the cost to change IMHO.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Shelledfade said:


> would I notice a "noticeable" gain in performance while gaming over the ddr2 800 ram?


Not enough to see and certainly not enough to justify the expense.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

depends... if your current ram limits your CPU overclock then getting new faster ram will make you go further of course.. but other than that its a waste of money


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For OC'ing, you may be better to remove two of the 4 sticks. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems and 4GB is more than enough.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That speed is useless unless your OCing. Stick with a good 800mhz brand with a CAS 4.


----------

